# south wales reptile owners club



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

right,anyone one around south wales with reptiles who would like to start a regular meet,theres lots of things available to us as a club,,im after peoples names and areas,once i have that i can then find a meeting hall that will be central to us all for ease of travelling,,

im looking at getting a very good local vet who has written a few books to come and do a few seminars ect,,im also looking for the input of the people of the area to put a few ideas in to the club as this wont be my club it will be our club for us just to generally meet and chat,,

we will also be able to organise a few days out to zoos,reptile shops,the pub lol,,ect ect 

also we could be saving money on live/frozen food as i have a lot of trade contacts,,and if we ordered in bulk could save a lot of money,

if anyone is intrested then please post onb here to keep it bumped then pm me your details,,cheers gaz


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi gaz
I'm not sure if your aware of the groups that are already around.
BEKs started by Josh-sama on here is a welsh organization and planning to have a few meetings in the coming months and as well as a few breeders expos soon.
These guys have the support of some of the bigger reptile breeders, shops and reptile people of our community.
The more members the better.

There is also a South Wales Reptile society that meet weekly in Neath.

Just thought id point these out to you.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

i know all about these but nothing ever seems to happen hun,i even put my name down for one of them but never heard anything


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I registered CRA (cardiff reptile association) as an organisation 3 years ago but to be honest there was a lot of interest at first but no one could agree on a "central" place to meet and everyone just moaned it was too far and no one actually turned up, so I gave up - although it's still registered I mostly use it behind the scenes and with rescue, we do have a few dedicated members but not many.

But if you guys get one going that's more successful i'm sure i'll come to a few meets and say Hi


----------



## cornboy (Oct 12, 2009)

im up for it


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

lizard wizard said:


> i know all about these but nothing ever seems to happen hun,i even put my name down for one of them but never heard anything


BEKs is being built at the mo with a meeting on the cards in a month or so. I my self am involved in planning.. 
He is trying to set up the mail list for newsletter emails...

Also the South Wales Rep society is very active actually, with regular meetings and excursions.
They have lots of people come in to give talks etc
I would honestly youn the SWRC but the meetings are weekday nights and a bit difficult for me to get to :bash:


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

lets all put our ideas together and get somthing up and running on a regular basis,as im dying to actually meet other enthusiastic keepers


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Athravan said:


> I registered CRA (cardiff reptile association) as an organisation 3 years ago but to be honest there was a lot of interest at first but no one could agree on a "central" place to meet and everyone just moaned it was too far and no one actually turned up, so I gave up - although it's still registered I mostly use it behind the scenes and with rescue, we do have a few dedicated members but not many.
> 
> But if you guys get one going that's more successful i'm sure i'll come to a few meets and say Hi


Is an expo for Cardiff still in the pipeline?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Gaboon said:


> Is an expo for Cardiff still in the pipeline?


It would have been this summer but after the debacle of last years shows in the south east being cancelled or camped / threatened by the anti's, and most of the essex shows being forced to change venues, the kidderminster one not going ahead again this year (although I don't know for what reasons specifically), I was advised that we would only be "safe" if we found a venue that was willing to stand firm against the anti's, and if we affiliated with an organisation such as the IHS for support.

The future of reptile shows in the UK seems very much up in the air right now so it seemed rather unwise to me to organise a new one, when previous new ones have not succeeded, and even some established shows are being forced to affiliate together to protect themselves.

I do still have a venue, and permission from the local council from last year, but would need to have another chat with them in the current climate. It seems risky to say the least right now though!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Athravan said:


> It would have been this summer but after the debacle of last years shows in the south east being cancelled or camped / threatened by the anti's, and most of the essex shows being forced to change venues, the kidderminster one not going ahead again this year (although I don't know for what reasons specifically), I was advised that we would only be "safe" if we found a venue that was willing to stand firm against the anti's, and if we affiliated with an organisation such as the IHS for support.
> 
> The future of reptile shows in the UK seems very much up in the air right now so it seemed rather unwise to me to organise a new one, when previous new ones have not succeeded, and even some established shows are being forced to affiliate together to protect themselves.
> 
> I do still have a venue, and permission from the local council from last year, but would need to have another chat with them in the current climate. It seems risky to say the least right now though!


Whilst that's a shame I think that's a wise move in the long run, if the environment is tense. Don't give up though! I think expo's are so important to our hobby! And Wales needs one! When else do you get the chance to really see all that variety in the flesh in one place? 

Are the 'anti's' even organised, or an actual threat? Or are they just a bunch of smelly hippies shouting rubbish?


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

its all good gaz if your coming it my house tomorrow let me know have a good chat about this


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

ye thats sound mate ill pop ove 2moro,,and have a good old chin wag about it,,c"mon guys lets get sumat up and running just a first meet would be good to see wot intrest there really is


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

come on guys anyone with any ideas :2thumb:


----------



## elliecjno1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hiya!

Im new on here but would be really up for this, Huw my other half lives in Cardiff & Im in Newport, we picked up his Yemen Cham last week & I'll be after my first Leo or Beardie in the next few months so would be great to meet some of you guys! :2thumb: 

We travel around alot to various car shows up & down the country & always up & down the M4 for some reason or another, so wherever is decided we'll be there we dont mind the travelling :mrgreen:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

thats cool the numbers are getting up,can everyone one who is wanting to start this club pm me some details please


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Why dont you contact josh-sama and help us sort the group out?
Thing is we are pretty much 90% the way there to sorting regular meetings... just need to sort out the mailing list, we even have a large number of members
Meetings likely to be in Cardiff area.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

ye i will do now see wot we can get together nice one sister


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I think this is a great idea....
The other South Wales meets either don't happen or don't get in touch... 
So yes, you set it up and as long as I'm not working, I will be there....


----------



## elliecjno1 (Mar 10, 2010)

lizard wizard said:


> thats cool the numbers are getting up,can everyone one who is wanting to start this club pm me some details please


 
What details do you want PM'd?


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

im after name,area and contact numbers if you all dont mind then i can organize a first meet centrally to everyone and if you drive,,and if your willing to pick others up in your local area then i can get things running


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

todays bump


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

:grouphug:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

hi, we are def interested laura and lee from the rhonnda : victory:


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

nice one the numbers are getting up


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

good good cmon guys


----------



## cornboy (Oct 12, 2009)

i got a few m8s who wil be up for this. pm me with any details or if u need a hand


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

gaz the numbers are going up most of the people i passed the link on to are up for it


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Just passed link on to 9 of my friends :2thumb:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanls 4 the link Laura  I'd be interested once my bf has his op so I'd have more time but I don't have transport so i'd hafta wait till it's setup with a place etc. I'll tell my rents n sis bout it


----------



## elliecjno1 (Mar 10, 2010)

BlackRose said:


> Thanls 4 the link Laura  I'd be interested once my bf has his op so I'd have more time but I don't have transport so i'd hafta wait till it's setup with a place etc. I'll tell my rents n sis bout it


I could give you a lift? Im in Newport )


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

The BEKs group are in search of a meeting hall with a near by pub to go to later
Dave from AZUK who does shows is willing to bring some animals as hes one of our big backers..
Posters and such are being designed as we speak and the Website is up and running... just sorting out the mailing list so we can update members!
large number of people already signed up


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi, got mentioned so I thought it best to pop in.

In reference to "Nothing ever happens" - Sorry about the inactivity! BEKS has currently gone under a full revamp and is slowly on the grow.

I'm looking for function rooms/rentable buildings a sociable South Wales meet aswell as breeder shows for 2011/2012. I'm trying to get my head around over 200 e-mails to organise a Newsletter aswell as design posters, leaflets etc to be handed out.

Thanks.
Josh.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

JustJordan said:


> The BEKs group are in search of a meeting hall with a near by pub to go to later
> AZUK who does shows is willing to bring some animals as hes one of our big backers..
> Posters and such are being designed as we speak and the Website is up and running... just sorting out the mailing list so we can update members!
> large number of people already signed up


AZUK supports this but him bringing in animals isnt sorted yet... my mistake


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

JustJordan said:


> AZUK supports this but him bringing in animals isnt sorted yet... my mistake


Hi I am in, will do a talk soon as it's all up and running. I would like to see a few meets first to gain interest first.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

AZUK said:


> Hi I am in, will do a talk soon as it's all up and running. I would like to see a few meets first to gain interest first.


I dont feel so stupid now for mistaking information :lol2:
Cheers dave, shall be nice to meet you again 
:no1:


----------



## peppa pig (Apr 4, 2010)

i thought lizard wizard started this thread and now it looks like high jackers have taken over ide be up for it,,but y are you doin posters and websites before even having the first meet seems everything is going backwards


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

i agree with peppa pig


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

AZUK said:


> Hi I am in, will do a talk soon as it's all up and running. I would like to see a few meets first to gain interest first.


Wayhey :no1:

Just in the midst of finding cheap function rooms and for a few hours on a Friday/Saturday night.

And hi Peppa, it's hardly hijacking. Lizard Wizard commented about BEKS' inactivity so I felt it necessary to comment and let people know, aswell as Lizard Wizard is banned...

And in reference to the posters, we're a society for more than just meets & breeders show, please have a read of our website. 

Thanks.
Josh


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

lizard wizard is a mate of mine and between us we are going to start up our own club


----------



## peppa pig (Apr 4, 2010)

i know the wizard is banned its a shame really as i was up his house last nite and hes really gutted and so is his mrs i tried to persuade him too come back on rfuk but he refused point blank,
as hes helped me out loads with my reptiles and he knows some really good people all over the uk,
hes probably gonna kill me for this but when i saw puddle last nite she was moving her back end for the first time he thinks she may actually not be paralized ill check out your website when do you think the first meet will be and if i tell the wizard is he welcome or not


----------



## peppa pig (Apr 4, 2010)

garethwilliams said:


> lizard wizard is a mate of mine and between us we are going to start up our own club


ahh ur gareth with the boas are you the one that can get the hall in bridgend or am i completely confused here,this is a pretty cool site aint it


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

peppa pig said:


> i know the wizard is banned its a shame really as i was up his house last nite and hes really gutted and so is his mrs i tried to persuade him too come back on rfuk but he refused point blank,
> as hes helped me out loads with my reptiles and he knows some really good people all over the uk,
> hes probably gonna kill me for this but when i saw puddle last nite she was moving her back end for the first time he thinks she may actually not be paralized ill check out your website when do you think the first meet will be and if i tell the wizard is he welcome or not


Hi Peppa, we hope to have the meet scheduled soon for this summer, and I can imagine from what I saw of Lizard Wizard he seemed a nice bloke : victory:

Your last sentence - Is that asking if he is welcome or not? Of course he is! :2thumb:


----------



## peppa pig (Apr 4, 2010)

nice one mate ill let him know i think he will be back on when he calms down ive know him for about 3 years now after i bought a royal that wouldnt eat,,he is a really nice chap and he loves reptiles if you ever get chance to see his builds in his house there awesome he very welcoming to all reptile keepers,


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

peppa pig said:


> nice one mate ill let him know i think he will be back on when he calms down ive know him for about 3 years now after i bought a royal that wouldnt eat,,he is a really nice chap and he loves reptiles if you ever get chance to see his builds in his house there awesome he very welcoming to all reptile keepers,


Let's hope gets unbanned soon. : victory:


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

yes it is me and yes i can get a hall near bridgend its just off junction 35 off the m4


----------



## peppa pig (Apr 4, 2010)

Josh-sama said:


> Let's hope gets unbanned soon. : victory:


i hope he does as i think he would like to show off samson his big iggy thats how i met him walkin around b&q with a bloody big iggy lol i was really shocked 



garethwilliams said:


> yes it is me and yes i can get a hall near bridgend its just off junction 35 off the m4


would be cool gareth it central to us all too and theres a few pubs i know around there,,


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

i went last nite to meet puddle and gaz to start the ball rolling about starting the club up puddle is starting to get movement back in her tail seen it for my self


----------



## peppa pig (Apr 4, 2010)

wot time were u there i got there just after 5 left about 7 did you see his tattoo as he was in serious pain when i was there,,was he still ranting on lol,wot did you think to his viv builds gareth there good i think,,i saw puddle to its such a shame as she is a lovely snake and surprisingly alert i cant find the thread he said he started about her how do i find it


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

lizard wizard (gaz) knows reptile people from all over the uk that can give talks on different reptiles and knows alot him self


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

i got there about 8.30 and did not leave till about 1am lol just talking about reptiles and looking at all his and talking about the club that we are going to get started yes i did see his tattoo on his back its fab


----------



## peppa pig (Apr 4, 2010)

garethwilliams said:


> i got there about 8.30 and did not leave till about 1am lol just talking about reptiles and looking at all his and talking about the club that we are going to get started yes i did see his tattoo on his back its fab


 
no surprise there with him he can talk reptiles for hours till the early hours of the morning,,i couldnt have had that tattoo tho its huge i think i would have passed out,,


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

gaz can talk for wales lol my and him realy want to start this club up asap:2thumb:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/491699-british-exotic-keepers-society.html
maybe worth a glance


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

We already have a web site here and posters are a waste of time IMO....
The first meeting of BEKS no one turned up for.... So anyone who can actually put a meet together will get my support...


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

we want to start our own we have a list of people that will do talks ect


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> We already have a web site here and posters are a waste of time IMO....
> The first meeting of BEKS no one turned up for.... So anyone who can actually put a meet together will get my support...


As far as I can remember it wasn't fully organised and it all fell through before hand because of the location? :gasp: Will be for real this time though.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> As far as I can remember it wasn't fully organised and it all fell through before hand because of the location? :gasp: Will be for real this time though.


No, it was fully organized right up to the moment people needed to make the effort to go...... 6 people made it there and waited for a couple of hours...


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> No, it was fully organized right up to the moment people needed to make the effort to go...... 6 people made it there and waited for a couple of hours...


I was always under the impression it felt through :gasp:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> I was always under the impression it felt through :gasp:


How can you say that when the day after the meet you apologized for not turning up.... Something to do with your dad being a t*** and not giving you a lift if I remember....


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> How can you say that when the day after the meet you apologized for not turning up.... Something to do with your dad being a t*** and not giving you a lift if I remember....


My memories messed. I honestly can't remember it, I remember the dad not giving a lift as I was up Cwmbran... But didn't think it was for this.


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

if anyone that wants to get this club up and runing pm me there name and contact number and any ideas thay may have i will pass it on to lizard wizard (gaz) and we will sort out somewhere to meet


----------



## peppa pig (Apr 4, 2010)

from the idea i get from gaz,is that he doesnt want to organize a full blown reptile organization,,he wants a club that is for enthusiats and people who just want to meet up and chat and possibly organize a few days out all together,,and that sort of thing i know he and gareth have somewhere to have a meet already in bridgend so there the first step done im well up for it,,


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

yes that is right but he has things in the pipe line long time good things:2thumb:


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

gaz has had reptiles for meny meny years and got to know lots of very knowledgeable people


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

peppa pig said:


> from the idea i get from gaz,is that he doesnt want to organize a full blown reptile organization,,he wants a club that is for enthusiats and people who just want to meet up and chat and possibly organize a few days out all together,,and that sort of thing i know he and gareth have somewhere to have a meet already in bridgend so there the first step done im well up for it,,


Aye and I've offered to help with it. : victory: Just saying that there are other societies in SOuth Wales that's all.

A new club closer than Neath is always a good thing


----------



## peppa pig (Apr 4, 2010)

i dont think its really gonna matter as LW is banned for a while and he aint gonna come on here anymore,its pretty goos on here too i cant believe i never found it before


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont think lizard wizard will be back on here but hope he does


----------



## peppa pig (Apr 4, 2010)

the wizard has just rung me as hes looked and joined beks,,this is a national club not a local club,,like he said its a brilliant idea to bring peoples awareness of reptiles up to speed but,,as the title of this thread says,,south wales reptile club not national reptile club,,gareth i think the wizard is gonna contact you to shut this thread down as its gone way way off the rails


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

its a brilliant idea to bring peoples awareness of reptiles up to speed thats why i want to get the club going in the south wales area BEKS is not


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

garethwilliams said:


> its a brilliant idea to bring peoples awareness of reptiles up to speed thats why i want to get the club going in the south wales area BEKS is not


Just to clarify - BEKS is for national awareness of thes exotic animals. And I have opted to helping with the club to help it come along. : victory:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

thinking made adverise posters in local reptile shops etc
Anyone know whats happened to dragon reptiles in leekes sorry off topic:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm more than happy to arrange a venue people can meet in Cardiff as part of Cardiff Reptile Association, unfortunately when I tried 2 years ago I got around 50 people saying they would definitely join and want to go to monthly meetings and then once the venue was set around 49 of those people either couldn't make the days, couldn't get a lift, it was too far to drive, had other plans, etc etc etc :lol2:

Problem is south wales is quite a large/spread out area and no one really wants to drive very far!


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks for the contact number i have passed it on to lizard wizard


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

BEKS is for national awareness of thes exotic animals i know it is but we live in south wales and its rubbish lets start a south wales club for local people


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

got an idea why dont some of us meet up in a pub somewhere and put our ideas together


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

garethwilliams said:


> BEKS is for national awareness of thes exotic animals i know it is but we live in south wales and its rubbish lets start a south wales club for local people


 Its rubbish how can you say that when we are just starting up?
WE ARE LOCAL AND DOING A SOUTH WALES CLUB!!


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

but it is nothing ever happens


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

garethwilliams said:


> but it is nothing ever happens


I am pretending you didnt get personal via PM
to answer this question

There was a meeting the screwed up.. this was before many of the group actually joined in planning
Now there is a few people developing the group futher we are well underway to starting meetings fully in the next month!

Up to you if you choose not to join after all its not a profitable group so no loss to BEKs and no loss to you.


----------



## peppa pig (Apr 4, 2010)

i think he means it rubbish for south wales wouldnt it be better if clubs were started in every region all over the uk and then beks could be the the natinal club association and make beks a register service for good quality regional clubs then we could all benefit from beks and reptile awerness could be a big winner


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

i agree pepper pig


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

garethwilliams said:


> BEKS is for national awareness of thes exotic animals i know it is but we live in south wales and its rubbish lets start a south wales club for local people


Hi, I'm going to ignore the fact you got very personal about someones age and rude in a PM, specifically to a friend and someone apart of BEKS. Aswell as critisizing a society which has only just back onto it's feet as well as you've only just heard of it.

You may think it's rubbish because nothings happened, if you became aware of conversations between me and Jordan we are often trying to make sure EVERYTHING is in order before something goes head, rather then diving into the deep end of a swimming pool to find out there's no water. : victory:


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

i did not i just stated the facts


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

garethwilliams said:


> i did not i just stated the facts


You are denying you didn't question someones knowledge because of someones age and stated how you have friends double it? :whistling2:

Now, I do not want this to escalate hence why I'm letting it go. But please refrain from being so rude and dismissive about something you've only just heard of.

Thanks!
Josh


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

garethwilliams said:


> i did not i just stated the facts


so the fact that me being 19 means i know nothing?
that your friends have more animals than me? 
well that bit might be true.. i have lots of friends that have more animals than me too.
Good for them :no1:
or that beks does not have any support from some large breeders, keepers, experts and shops?
Like i said 2 of them have already spoken up on this thread.

Look do what you want, and i truly hope all goes well for you.
Best of luck mate :2thumb:


----------



## peppa pig (Apr 4, 2010)

now now no arguments please,,lets keep it clean,,all im saying is that beks is a good idea but not as a base for a club as a nationally recognized association yes then like i said each region or smaller area could have there own club that way we could have alot people enjoying being part of a club


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

for god sake grow up im :censor: off me and lizard wizard started all this you come in BEKS THIS BEKS THAT why not just start a new club just for south wales


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

peppa pig said:


> now now no arguments please,,lets keep it clean,,all im saying is that beks is a good idea but not as a base for a club as a nationally recognized association yes then like i said each region or smaller area could have there own club that way we could have alot people enjoying being part of a club


I've agree'd to this and said this to Gareth in a PM.



garethwilliams said:


> for god sake grow up im :censor: off me and lizard wizard started all this you come in BEKS THIS BEKS THAT why not just start a new club just for south wales


Mate, we support your idea and want a South Wales club for general meets and BEKS as a national thing... No need to get angry. : victory:


----------



## peppa pig (Apr 4, 2010)

y dont we try and get it sorted this way then who actually started BEKS anyone know


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Right, I'm going to lock this now, people are PMing me complaining and as Lizard Wizard is banned anyway and it seems to be descending into an argument about who's running this invisible meet instead of working together for a venue and a date.... anyone feel free to PM anyone who's posted on this thread about organising a meet and I hope you guys hash out the details. Good luck to whichever of you organises one (feel free to start a new thread with the details) and I'm sure it'll be a fun and social event if people are willing to turn up 

Remember it's not a competition...... if Lizard wizard wants to have a south wales meet and BEKS want to have a social meet I'm sure people can go to both and have twice as much fun :lol2:


----------

